# Verbesserung der Verzauberkunst



## Seawater (27. Juni 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal von Euch hören, was ihr davon haltet, wenn man Verzauberkunst etwas"Benutzerfreundlicher" gestaltet.

Also mir würde es gefallen, wenn man bei Verzauberkunst z.B. Rollen herstellen kann und die ins AH stellt, um sie zu verkaufen. Also man produziert zb. eine Rolle  für  +15 Beweglichkeit auf Umhang und stellt sie dann ins AH.

Vorteil daran finde ich :

Zum einen für den Verzauberer, dass er Gold machen kann während er off ist. Zum anderen fällt dieses gespamme im /2 Channel weg. 

Für die, die eine Verzauberung wollen, sehe ich den Vorteil, das sie im AH ne gute Übersicht bekommen und sich einfach die von ihnen benötigte Verzauberung ersteigern. Damit wäre das Problem, suche das, suche dies auch im Handelschannel ein wenig eingedämmter.

Was haltet ihr davon? Freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten (evtl. ist sowas ja schon in Planung von Seiten Blizz???)

Wer weiß mehr? Danke Euch 

Grüße an die Allys vom Echsenkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (27. Juni 2008)

Moin moin...

kann mich Deinem Vorschlag nur teilweise anschließen. Bisher hab ich leider nix drüber gehört, das so etwas in der
Planung ist. 

Ich hänge momentan bei Skill 357 oder so rum. Niemand hat momentan Interesse (auch kostenlos, nur gegen
Mats) an den gelben oder roten Verzauberungen. Und um mir z.B. 3 x Umhang - Grosse Willenskraft (nur ein Beispiel, weiss
nicht ob das aktuell rot, gelb oder grau ist) auf meinen Umhang zu zaubern nur um zu skillen, ist das ganze zu teuer.
Eine Verzauberungsrolle im AH wäre hier sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Das Problem bei Deinem Vorschlag ist natürlich, dass man mit den Mats in Vorleistung treten muss. Bei einer Verzauberung
mit Skill 375 sind das manchmal schon mehrere hundert Gold, die man dann in Form einer Rolle ins AH setzt und die, wenn man Pech hat, dann
niemand benötigt und man drauf sitzen bleibt.

Daher:
Für Verzauberungen bis Skill 350 oder 360 oder so ist das sicherlich sehr interessant, danach wäre mir das Ganze zu unsicher.

Schönen Tag !

Sers,
Krueger


----------



## bbmagic (27. Juni 2008)

In der Sicht der Verzauberer ist das sicherlich eine interessante Idee,
aber von Blizz aus wird sowas bestimmt nicht kommen,
da es die Kommunikation im Spiel (eines der wichtigsten Elemente) abschaffen würde,

Hmm obwohl....
Bei Lederern und Schmieden und so gibts die Möglichkeit ja auch schon, dass das Endprodukt im AH zu finden ist


----------



## Seawater (27. Juni 2008)

@krueger75,

hm ich geb Dir schon recht das es schon sehr teuer ist, 

aber ist es nicht bei allen Herstellungsberufen so, das man in gewisser Hinsicht in Vorleistung treten muss.


----------



## Krueger75 (27. Juni 2008)

@Seawater
Jaja, stimmt schon... Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile... Aber wie gesagt, ab nem Skill von 360 und höher
würde ich, glaube ich, keine Mana-Reg Verzauberung ins AH stellen, die u.a. 8 Urleben oder so braucht.

Muss heute abend erstmal versuchen, ein bisserl weiter zu skillen. Ab 360 gibts ja bei den Hütern der Zeit
die Verzauberungen für Handschuhe und Ringe, die kann man sicherlich wieder besser an den Mann/die Frau
bringen und somit skillen...

Schönes Wochenende, will gleich nach Hause !

Sers,
Krueger


----------



## Seawater (27. Juni 2008)

@krueger Dir auch thx


----------



## Churchak (27. Juni 2008)

wenn sie das ändern würden wär ich feuer und flamme! schon allein um meine andern chars selberverzaubern zu können und ned andern damit auf den sack gehn zu müssen wär das toll ^^


----------



## Jemira (27. Juni 2008)

Diesen Vorschlag habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon ins offizielle Forum gemacht, soweit ich weiß ist so etwas in der Richtung mit dem Add-On geplant.
und nein, Quelle habe ich keine und wie imemr bei Blizzard: sobalds im Spiel ist erfahren wirs


----------



## shay_r (7. Juli 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> @Seawater
> Jaja, stimmt schon... Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile... Aber wie gesagt, ab nem Skill von 360 und höher
> würde ich, glaube ich, keine Mana-Reg Verzauberung ins AH stellen, die u.a. 8 Urleben oder so braucht.
> 
> ...



Du kannst nur deine eigenen Ringe verzaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbär76 (8. Juli 2008)

offizielles blizz-forum

hier bitte nachlesen...ich weis..es ist schon älter...

lg


----------

